# SportMix Wholesomes or Black Gold dog foods?



## Annabelle (Nov 28, 2016)

I will be getting a great Pyrenees puppy in a few months and I'm wondering what food you guys think is best?


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I suggest you do some research on feeding large breed puppies; they have special requirements.


----------



## Alpha1 (Nov 19, 2015)

Also, don't forget to consult with your breeder, he/she might be in a better position to help.


----------



## EmmaRoo (Apr 3, 2016)

Check out VeRUS. They have a large breed puppy food that is formulated for puppies who will grow to be larger than 60 lbs. Then you'll have several options on adult dog food. VeRUS has never had a recall (which is how I learned about them & became such a fan). They've been in business for almost 30 years so no recalls is a big deal. They also have a unique probiotic treatment that I believe is patented. Regardless, you need to check them out.


----------

